# American friends



## Katherine Mann (Feb 5, 2008)

Scary Tuesday is upon us almost. I hope you all exercise your democratic right and vote. 

Lots of us are delighted in the great Presidential campaign so far. Things are hopeful!


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 5, 2008)

I like your epithet for the day. *Scary Tuesday*!It wil be a very busy day for me, of which taking a few minutes to bote wont be easy, but will be 'My Pleasure!'.



Don


----------



## wblink (Feb 5, 2008)

*Mixibg voring witg photograpy*

I,

I would like to see some nice photographs from the candidates, NOT a TALK about them here: I don't give a damn.
Shall we talk about Belgium problems in voting or shall we adhere to photographs taking in that period?
I've got problems with LR, none with Bush (that is some good written software ...).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2008)

wblink said:


> I would like to see some nice photographs from the candidates, NOT a TALK about them here: I don't give a damn.



This thread is in the Lounge, where anything off-topic can be discussed, within the rules of the forum.  If anyone doesn't wish to read off-topics discussions, that's fine.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 6, 2008)

Being canadian, I am slightly less worried about all this but, in the mean time, I found that Google made something revolutionnary about it! SEE THIS


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 6, 2008)

Please don't let this discussion get out of control. Political and religious discussions tend to bring out the worst in people, and that is not what this Site is about.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry, Ian, I am used to discussion about politics and religion on my other forum, which is always conducted in respect and good humour, despite our huge differences. I do take your point however, and note that it took that forum group at least five years out of seven to come to such a pleasant accommodation.  In that time we burned up two forums. I think those who love to take exception to anything, and there are always some in a crowd on the net, were left behind both times, leaving about 2'' happy fools talking about guitars and snow and photography. 

I find this forum to be so congenial and fresh, and will refrain from mentioning the big P and R in the future for fear of raising hackles. You're quite right. 

Victoria, solidarity, sister. Thanks.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

So, on an even more contentious topic, tell us about the Lakewood. I've never heard of one before, but they seem quite nice from what I can find on the net.

I've got these guitars, and unfortunately no talent whatsoever:shock::
I usually lay down a rhythm progression for the real players.

Martin D-35
Gibson Les Paul - Studio
Fender Strat (Mexican) with custom Kinman Lo-noise pick-ups
Martin Backpacker
Fender Acoustic 12-string

Currently only a Fender Blues Junior amp. and some Line-6 effects and direct input stuff.  Sold all the big boys....

I'd trade it all (almost) for camera gear


----------



## Katherine Mann (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad, check http://www.lakewood.de/en/ for Lakewoods. 

This is my Lakewood played by my friend Marshall at a gathering in Iowa last fall:






Love that bluesy sound! Look where the saddle is - big sound like a classical. We used to own a music store - sold many a fine guitar, but the Lakewoods were truly tops.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a friend searching for the perfect acoustic, I'll mention it to him.
He doesn't like Martins; he likes Taylors, but doesn't like their warranties.
I don't know what else he's tried.

Nice picture, too!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not nuts about Martins either, or Taylors. 

Lakewoods might be hard to find, but maybe a Larrivée or even a Morgan might be more his style if he prefers a different sound. (Morgans are made in Canada, in Vancouver, by a past master from Larrivée. They are delicious and inexpensive.)


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 8, 2008)

My favorite Canadian Classical guitarist is Mark William Bryan, formerly of Montreal and now Quebec City. 






Don


----------



## billg71 (Feb 9, 2008)

Katherine, where's this _"2'' happy fools talking about guitars and snow and photography"_ forum? I'd be more than happy to make it 2'1 and I'm well covered on the "happy fool" part according to my wife....

I have a few Martins, A Taylor, a Gallagher and a Strat. No Lakewoods or other customs but, if business ever picks up I plan to spend a lot of time fishing in Boone and pestering Wayne Henderson on the off days.


----------



## wblink (Feb 9, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> This thread is in the Lounge, where anything off-topic can be discussed, within the rules of the forum. If anyone doesn't wish to read off-topics discussions, that's fine.


 

Oops, my mistake.
I apologize.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Feb 9, 2008)

*Happy Fools*



billg71 said:


> Katherine, where's this _"2'' happy fools talking about guitars and snow and photography"_ forum? I'd be more than happy to make it 2'1 and I'm well covered on the "happy fool" part according to my wife....
> /quote]
> 
> The forum is The Soundhole and may be found at http://www.acoustictalk.proboards85.com/index.cgi
> ...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 9, 2008)

wblink said:


> Oops, my mistake.
> I apologize.



No worries Willem, not a problem!  This forum's moderated too, so if any threads get out of hand, they'll be squashed here too!


----------

